# Giant Mushrooms



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

I made these last year for The Haunted Garden. The are 10ft tall and 7ft tall.


























The build is here: http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2014/01/the-build-of-giant-mushrooms.html

along with a video:


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Geez, things grow mighty large in your neck of the woods, live next to a nuclear plant by chance? Love the spider (what did you wrap to make that thing, a VW Bug?!) These mushrooms are spot on! Love the underside in particular, looks just like the real thing, even during the day. Great photos and lighting too!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You are a wizard with things made oversize


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

hahah thank you so much you guys! I can't wait to build more giant things!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I keep expecting to see a giant hooka-smoking caterpillar on top.


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Your lighting is so awesome (in addition to your killer prop work!). The two of those things together really create this eerie fantasy atmosphere. I would love to walk through the Haunted Garden someday!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding work...I love large props Rania...Very artsy video...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Outstanding! Love the lighting and the scale.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I could only imagine seeing those things in real life. Nice! But one question: where do you store them!?


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

highbury said:


> where do you store them!?


That'd be my question, too.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

highbury said:


> I could only imagine seeing those things in real life. Nice! But one question: where do you store them!?


We have a warehouse actually! Let me tell you though, it is getting full! haha


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I commented on the thread that showed the build and I was amazed at the artistry and size. Well done Rania! 
I wish you lived near me because I would love to walk around that haunt. What a great party area!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

These are absolutely beautiful!!! Awesome work!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are cool..love the lighting also


----------



## Bayou (Apr 29, 2014)

Sweet !!!!!!! Cool Idea


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow thank you so much everyone! I appreciate the kind words


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! For a few minutes there I thought I was back in the 70's. Just kidding. Your work is fabulous. Like everyone else, I love the lighting you use. But the detail is there so that even in the daylight your props are first rate. Great work.


----------



## Leglamp (May 14, 2014)

I couldn't resist watching Tom Petty's video "don't come around here no more" after seeing your giant mushrooms. Very nice display you have!


----------



## craftylilwitch (Sep 30, 2010)

Amazing haunt!!!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job, those are fantastic.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you so much guys! I am about to build 3 more of these this month.


----------

